# Introduce yourself



## MusicMagic (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi:

My name is Eric Roberts and I am a professional guitarist/bassist living in the Denver metropolitan area and am beginning to study orchestration with Peter Alexander.

Moosically yours,

ERIC ROBERTS
MusicMagic Productions
www.ericroberts.org

:o


----------



## spoon (Nov 16, 2006)

hi classmate


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Eric,

you stole my screen name :wink: 

No, seriously: Welcome!


Hannes


----------

